
Linux performance monitoring just got a lot easier - ktsaou
http://london.my-netdata.io/?nowelcome
======
ktsaou
Project home:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/)

v1.2.0 released today, supporting also Linux Containers monitoring.

